# IBS: Managing Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*IBS*: Managing Irritable Bowel Syndrome














View in iTunesPrice: $2.99Category: Healthcare & FitnessReleased: Jan 04, 2010Version: 1.01.0Size: 0.3 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: aimfire LLC© 2010 Aimfire LLCRated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 3.0 or later*Description*The Definitive Guide to Managing Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)!Having issues with irritable bowel syndrome and want to learn different methods to managing this problem? Stop fighting Irritable Bowel Syndrome with products and home remedies that always seem to make things worse than they ever were!Stop the suffering once and for all, you don't have to live with IBS anymore!You will not only learn the basics of IBS management, but you will learn advanced tips as well, such as:- Exactly what IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) is- Treatments that will help you overcome the pain- How stress is related to IBS- Proper eating habits to avoid further problems- Understanding different medications- Alternate treatments for IBS- and Prevention - the largest factor!Chapters include:- Introduction- What is Irritable Bowel Syndrome?- Treatments: The Overview- Stress is a Factor- Your Diet's Role in Your IBS- Understanding the Medications- Alternative Treatments for IBS- Prevention, the Largest Factor- Conclusion: Your IBS To Do List


----------

